# Gestational diabetes



## Mossey (May 26, 2013)

Advice please. I am type 1 and daughter is now pregnant and gestational diabetes had been mentioned to her as a possibility. Is this more likely because I am type 1 and when would it occur if she does get it ?


----------



## LeeLee (May 26, 2013)

My daughter was also considered higher risk because of our family history of T2.  She didn't develop gestational D in either of her pregnancies. The glucose tolerance test will be a bit unpleasant (apparently the stuff tastes awful and the sugar rush isn't pleasant).  The term 'higher risk' does not mean 'inevitable', so try not to worry.


----------



## Mossey (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for that   I will tell my daughter and come back with any more questions.


----------

